# Booster son ibook G4



## mercutio (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Avez vous déjà essayé de booster votre ibook ?

Juste pour le fun, jaimerais savoir sa capacité d'overcloking. Je pense notament aux solutions logicielles qui permettent de joue sur la vitesse du Bus, du processeur et de la carte graphique (notamment un aticcelerator).

Avez vus testé ?
quelles solutions me conseillez-vous ?

ma machine : ibook G4 800/640 mo ram/30 go/dd externe FW.


----------



## Sebang (8 Octobre 2004)

Les spécialistes de ce genre de choses se trouvent sur MacBidouille normalement.


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

Une petite question pas trop en rapport mais très utile.
Combien coute la ram a rajouter dans un iBook G4 comme celui de mercutio ? 

... Rajouter 256mo par exemple ?


----------

